# Bewiched- Peterborough



## markf1988

Bewiched recently opened in Peterborough- looking forward to trying somewhere else for coffee in a city that's full of large chains.

Atmosphere is great- nice chilled out with open front- good for people watching.

Got a flat white- finally a nice cup of coffee- the latte art adds to it too! They use their own blend here.

Would recommend and definitely go back- just hope that as they expand they don't end up like Starbucks/costa etc!

Will definitely be back


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I didn't realise they'd re-formed


----------



## Glenn

We had a barista from Bewiched on the forum a wee while back too. Will keep an eye out for Bewiched when I next pass through


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> I didn't realise they'd re-formed


Do u play with the girls, play the with the boys?

Do u ever get lonely playing with your toys?

I got a house with windows and doors.

I'll show you mine if you show me yours.....

McGowan , van Morrison , bono...

Following in the footpath of Irish song writing ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn said:


> We had a barista from Bewiched on the forum a wee while back too. Will keep an eye out for Bewiched when I next pass through


I did get quite excited then and actually thought you meant from the band ........


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Ha ha ha, one of the Twins is a performing stilt walker. Saw a clip of it on the TV.....very strange.......maybe it was dream?


----------



## Drewster

markf1988 said:


> Bewiched recently opened in Peterborough- looking forward to trying somewhere else for coffee in a city that's full of large chains.
> 
> Atmosphere is great- nice chilled out with open front- good for people watching.
> 
> Got a flat white- finally a nice cup of coffee- the latte art adds to it too! They use their own blend here.
> 
> Would recommend and definitely go back- just hope that as they expand they don't end up like Starbucks/costa etc!
> 
> Will definitely be back


Mark - Where is this Oasis??

I live in P'Boro and decent coffee is as rare as Hens Teeth......

.... Hang on just googled it - Ahhh the the place that used to be "Limon" and then "The Clock"....... Mmmmmm I might be popping into town later....


----------



## markf1988

Drewster said:


> Mark - Where is this Oasis??
> 
> I live in P'Boro and decent coffee is as rare as Hens Teeth......
> 
> .... Hang on just googled it - Ahhh the the place that used to be "Limon" and then "The Clock"....... Mmmmmm I might be popping into town later....


Yeh exactly that. Let us know what you think!


----------



## Drewster

markf1988 said:


> Yeh exactly that. Let us know what you think!


Just popped in.....

1) I had an espresso and a "Coconut Ice thingy"

2) Mrs D just wanted a sparkling water

Offered a glass of water with the espresso? (Nice touch) 

Offered a "Regular Customer Card" - plus stamped for the espresso and the Milkshake 

But don't have any Sparkling Water.... Just opened/teething problems.... :-(

(I) Mentioned CFUK had very brief chat re coffee (roasted in P'Boro apparently) locally sourced food etc 

Cup branded (Bewitched) nice china, nice shape 

My espresso - nice crema, nice body, good mouthfeel, nice taste - Didn't knock me off my feet but very drinkable 

Mrs D - Well tap water with ice is not gonna be anything but what it is.... :-|

Coconut thingy - nice milkshake thing 

The actual restaurant/seating area could do with some soft furnishing/stuff hanging on the walls as it is quite a big space with the acoustics of a church hall!

and because of this very noisy with the background music being a bit OTT.

*I'll certainly be popping back when in town* - far and away best coffee in P'Boro * *

although to be fair that's not hard as there is very little other than the chains!


----------



## markf1988

Drewster said:


> Just popped in.....
> 
> 1) I had an espresso and a "Coconut Ice thingy"
> 
> 2) Mrs D just wanted a sparkling water
> 
> Offered a glass of water with the espresso? (Nice touch)
> 
> Offered a "Regular Customer Card" - plus stamped for the espresso and the Milkshake
> 
> But don't have any Sparkling Water.... Just opened/teething problems.... :-(
> 
> (I) Mentioned CFUK had very brief chat re coffee (roasted in P'Boro apparently) locally sourced food etc
> 
> Cup branded (Bewitched) nice china, nice shape
> 
> My espresso - nice crema, nice body, good mouthfeel, nice taste - Didn't knock me off my feet but very drinkable
> 
> Mrs D - Well tap water with ice is not gonna be anything but what it is.... :-|
> 
> Coconut thingy - nice milkshake thing
> 
> The actual restaurant/seating area could do with some soft furnishing/stuff hanging on the walls as it is quite a big space with the acoustics of a church hall!
> 
> and because of this very noisy with the background music being a bit OTT.
> 
> *I'll certainly be popping back when in town* - far and away best coffee in P'Boro * *
> 
> although to be fair that's not hard as there is very little other than the chains!


Totally agree with that last sentence haha.


----------



## bewiched

markf1988 said:


> Totally agree with that last sentence haha.


Thanks for the feedback all taken on board & we will address









We are in Peterborough for one reason only & that is to give the brands a run for their money, we firmly believe in our blend & (by a happy coincidence) it is roasted in Peterborough as you rightly point out.

Business is building nicely & on the whole verbal & non verbal (empty cups), lead us to believe that we are giving a good account of ourselves.

That said we will ALWAYS look to improve, hence why we plonk ourselves next to the big boys, we love the competition it is what drives us to pursue perfection, one day we will get there


----------



## Drewster

:good:

1) Welcome to P'Boro

2) Welcome onboard CFUK

See you when next in Town


----------



## markf1988

Great to see you on here! Have been in a few more times, hope business is well!


----------



## bewiched

Great that you have been popping in. Business is good, but still lots of work to do, word of mouth takes time as does forming a regular customer base but we cannot complain


----------



## chewy

What is the address as I'm not a local?


----------



## jeebsy

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bewiched+peterborough


----------



## chewy

I presumed (incorrectly) that there wouldn't be a website


----------



## froggystyle

I believe they have a shop also in Corby?


----------



## chewy

Yes, Kettering and Wellingborough as well.


----------



## Phobic

is this place still going? I'm in Peterborough randomly today....


----------



## igm45

Phobic said:


> is this place still going? I'm in Peterborough randomly today....


Yes it is,

Went there not too long ago.

You big tease btw just down the road...


----------



## igm45

Phobic said:


> is this place still going? I'm in Peterborough randomly today....


Did you go?


----------



## Drewster

Phobic said:


> is this place still going? I'm in Peterborough randomly today....


Bloody hell - you should have said!

I was in town earlier and could've met up...

Or I could've made you a brew!


----------



## Phobic

yes I went, very good it was too, quite impressed. Big place on the high street, quite busy, good food. would have been good to see some brewed on the menu but had a great cappa

thanks @Drewster very kind offer, was working and only had time to grab a coffee and a sarnie as I walked from the train station to the client.


----------



## winterlight

I popped in here a few months ago - I'm Peterborough based - and have to say that their flat white was easily the best I've had in the city.

As others have said, it's not difficult to stand out in the city due to the lack of independent coffee shops, but Bewiched is a good alternative to the chains.

It would be good to see them offering some premium blends from other roasters such as Origin etc, but I get the feeling Peterborough will never offer that experience...


----------

